# Upcoming Rescue and Advance Classes



## spearfisher (Oct 3, 2007)

I have both a Rescue Class and an Advance Class that will start on Wednesday July 16 at MBT Divers on Barrancas. The Advance Class will meet at 5:30pm to schedule 3 days of diving, and it will be followed by the Rescue Class which will start at 6:00pm. If you would like more information on either of the classes you can send me a PM or call MBT at 455-7702. 

Thanks,

Rich


----------



## Sailor612 (Oct 3, 2007)

Hey rich-

How much does the Rescue class run? What all does the course material cover?


----------



## spearfisher (Oct 3, 2007)

The cost of the course is $199.00. There is an academic night in which we will cover topics such as diving related physiology, diving maladies, stress related behavior in divers, assistingdivers in varying levels of distress, risk management, and incident/accident management, etc. This will be followed by a night of pool work in which we will do some practical exercises such as paniced diver rescue, unconscious diver rescue, removing an unconscious diver from the water, etc. Then we will put all of this into practice during one day of open water evaluation. 

Hope this helps.

Rich


----------



## FelixH (Sep 28, 2007)

Rescue Diver is a great class! 

It was the most challenging Scuba class I've been in, but it was lots of fun.

Felix


----------



## Clay-Doh (Oct 2, 2007)

> *spearfisher (7/14/2008)*............. stress related behavior in divers, *(lack of beer) *assistingdivers in varying levels of distress,*(handing the stressed diver a beer)*risk management,*(did I pack enough beer in the cooler for myself, and the stressed diver?)*and incident/accident management,*(slapping the stew out of him if he spills precious beer on the deck)*etc. This will be followed by a night of pool work in which we will do some practical exercises*(open and consume beer)*such as paniced diver rescue, unconscious diver rescue,*(poor beer down divers throat)*removing an unconscious diver from the water,*(so he doesn't get salt water mixed in his beer)*etc. Then we will put all of this into practice during one day of open water evaluation. *(spend the evening at Intermissions drinking beer, hoping your wife/girlfriend doesn't cal asking wehre your at)*
> 
> Hope this helps.
> 
> Rich


Wow! I think I already have the whole thing figured out Rich!!! :letsdrink


----------



## SCUBA Junkie (Oct 2, 2007)

I highly recommend the advanced and rescue class for anyone who wants a better understanding of dive phyisiology. They are both good confidence builders as well.


----------



## spearfisher (Oct 3, 2007)

:letsdrink that's hilarious Clay...For the record, that would be covered in an Advanced Rescue Class!!!!


----------



## Clay-Doh (Oct 2, 2007)

Hee hee

See you at the captains meeting Rich!


----------



## flyingfishr (Oct 3, 2007)

I'm very happy I took the RD class when I had the opportunity. I learned quite a bit in regards to emergencies on/in the water. I now feel very confident that I can handle ANY situation Clay might throw at me on the water!oke


----------



## Clay-Doh (Oct 2, 2007)

I didnt know you had that certification Josh!! Now I feel better knowing YOU can save ME!!!


----------



## flyingfishr (Oct 3, 2007)

I've got all kinds of secret squirrel certifications Clay, rescue diver is just something I do in my freetime!


----------



## ReelDuel (Oct 4, 2007)

Clay did you get my PM??

Fred



> *Clay-Doh (7/16/2008)*I didnt know you had that certification Josh!! Now I feel better knowing YOU can save ME!!!


----------



## Clay-Doh (Oct 2, 2007)

Sure did Fred! I asnwered it on your other thread about what gear to buy!

Lookin foward to seein you guys down here to do some diving!


----------



## Jarhead (Jul 3, 2008)

How would it work if you're certified SSI and all the classes are PADI? Does PADI recognize SSI and just transfer? I've heard mixed things and you seem like the guy to ask.


----------



## spearfisher (Oct 3, 2007)

yes, NAUI, PADI, and SSI all recognize eachothers certifications. There are other agencies out there that they also recognize, but these are the big 3.


----------

